# Some More Positive Stories for IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

April 1, 2009 From tired of ibs-d – Ontario, Canada on IBSGroupI joined this site when I ordered the IBS Audio Program 100. I wanted to really give the listening a chance so, as others usually post a week into the program or when they first ordered it... I decided to wait. I've suffered from IBS-D since 1999 or 2000, some weeks daily, others a few times a week. I'm a male living in Ontario, Canada.. nearing the age of 40.I was at my wits end with IBS-D (as my username states) ... there was the prospect of a new job that would require travel on the horizon. Since, the job hasn't panned out.. but I got the program anyway.... I was just plain exhausted from this horrible syndrome. (to me, 'syndrome' is in my head).I am currently on day 85.I have seen some improvement. Specifically, by day 27 which is the first 'rating' that you compare when you first start the program. I would say in general by day 27 I had improved by nearly 50%. Initially, that was a pretty large change in my mind. Don't misunderstand, the program doesn't magically make it all go away, it's still there. It merely talks to your subconscious and helps your mind better deal with the anxiety and such that the IBS brings.So far, I still have instances of IBS-D ... just not as many. I'm okay with that. To me, it was worth the money, anything less is an improvement.Now, at day 85.. from the start of the program I'd estimate I'm improved around 75% ... I will continue to use the recordings even after day 100.It's better controlled, I've had instances that I have still had to make an urgent stop and use a washroom. I've also had times I'd forgotten about... times that I have had the anxiety and bubbling in my stomach and it has passed.... I didn't need to stop. I almost forgot what that was like.I'll continue to update my program/progress... Thanks ______________________________________________________________________________________March 27, 2009 Email to Healthy Audio office from AJR, Houston, TexasMr. Mahoney, please accept this note as my deepest thanks for your IBS 100 program. I am now 70 years of age and in excellent health. I have however been dealing with IBS for about 5 years now, and I am convinced it has been caused by stress and anxiety. In addition, when I have had frequent bouts with bloating etc. my heart would go into atrial fibrillation, which my electrophysiologist attributes to the vegas nerve activity. Early in my course with IBS my physician put me on Lexapro, which I stopped because it gave me nightmares. More recently I was on Zoloft, with the same problem, although it was not as bad. Since taking your IBS 100 program, I have been off the Zoloft for over 2 months and feel really well again. I do watch my diet, but for the most part I consider the program a real Godsend. Your hard work and dedication have worked wonders for me.For that I am deeply grateful and I wish there was yet another way to express my gratitude. I am also interested in your course for managing stress and anxiety and will be ordering that today. Again, thank you for your work.______________________________________________________________________________________March 13, 2009 Update from LynnI feel the CD's are great! I am so much better with all of my symptoms. I may experience a setback maybe once every month and that is it, and the good part is I don't stress about it. Compare that to 2-3 times per week, 2-3 weeks per month. When I say setback it is nothing like I used to experience, with 15 trips to the bathroom before I could leave the house. I am one of the IBSers that has no pain. I do not experience cramps, but I do get uncomfortable at times with the gas/bloating and the more predominate C than D. Sometimes I would get colicky type pains in my upper abdomen, especially if I use Imodium, so I try to steer clear of that. I am firmly convinced that my is 99% emotional/mental/stress related. I have been eating pretty much what I want, within my own set of guidelines. I eat for health, so I keep it clean. I am going to repeat the CD's once I get through them. You need to wait about 2 months, but that's OK, because I am going to order Mike's anxiety CD's, and use those in the interim. Lynn______________________________________________________________________________________March 06th 2009 Email to Healthy Audio Office from O.G Canada.Hello, just wanted to let you know that I purchased your IBS program and it changed my life. Thank you so much, and God bless!Please keep me posted for the release of the Confidence & Self Esteem CD. Thanks again! ______________________________________________________________________________________March 9, 2009 From Aurifere in New York, NYIf you or someone you know suffers from IBS, The IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome self-hypnosis is THE best IBS audio program on the market. Michael Mahoney is the UK's leading specialist in gut-specific hypnotherapy for IBS. Not only is he an expert with a proven track record but (and this is important) his voice is wonderful -- mellow, pleasant and relaxing. It's a soothing voice you can easily live with day after day, unlike many relaxation/hypnosis/meditation voices!


----------

